# Pregnancy induced haircuts :) Saleen



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

She looks great! She is such a pretty silver - how old is she now?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

she's a year now, will be 13 months on new years day. Still has a lot of changing to do  It's so fun to watch them. Sure wish she would start doing a little more coat changing as far as texture goes, she is still really really soft.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow Wonderpup, I can't believe how light Saleen has become. She really looks nice. I bet it has been fun watching her color change right before your eyes. You better be careful and try not to over excert yourself too much while being prego, you've had enough probs already.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

She turned out very pretty!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> All I wanted for christmas was nice clean dogs and for some reason Santa wasn't able to come through and deliver a groomer to my doorstep so christmas eve I got the idea to just grit my teeth and do it myself and hope to god that my ankles would get to swollen or my back wouldn't hurt too bad. My doctor is on Vacation for the next two weeks so I am also hoping that John will have forgotten about me staying up till 3am grooming all four dogs by the time she gets back and we see her again haha. Though he will tell one of the nurses I bet - jerk.
> 
> Anyway Saleen was the worst one, she was getting matted and really needed to go short. I actually rough clipped her hair a week ago because a groomer friend of mine was going to come and do the girls for me for christmas. She never got out here though so Saleen looked weird for a while. I tried to brush her back legs out and then just gave up, oops on mommy's part and I figured it wasn't fair to her to be dematted just because I had gotten lazy. Plus it would only have matted back up again which is no good so short it was. I'll be brave and post a before picture, she wasn't nearly as matted as she looks in the photo I promise. Only her back legs, chest and tummy were bad enough for me to not want to brush her out.
> View attachment 5869
> ...


She is lovely She looks alot like my Silver libby I wonder if they are related ?


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I love this haircut!!! I call it a Miami cut with a twist, or her Clydesdale Horse look, or her bell bottoms. Saleen looks great.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Poodle Lover said:


> I love this haircut!!! I call it a Miami cut with a twist, or her Clydesdale Horse look, or her bell bottoms. Saleen looks great.


Funny you should mention clydesdales because I was totaly tempted to leave her bracelets long and untouched and then leave a mane and not clip the tail because it reminded me of a clydesdale, my second fave breed btw haha. 

Fuzbutz, you're right I'm not supposed to be up and about BUT in my defense since being put on so called bedrest which hasn't worked out at all since I haven't managed to do it my blood pressure is way down and no more headaches. Maybe I'm cured? One can hope 

Bigred, I doubt they are related but who knows. I didn't know you had a silver, where did she come from? (might be somewhere I should look nexttime haha) I'm ashamed to say that while Saleen wasn't exactly an impluse buy she was close. We had a puppy picked out actually they John was really really having second thoughts on because I showed him several adult poodles who were brown at a show right before we got her and he HATED the different colors that the cute little 'chocolate" puppy might turn. We found the silver and he hopped right on that idea and wouldn't let it go so I had to back out of the brown puppy. She has kitsue behind her in ummm I think it's the 4th generation, one or two dogs which doesn't bother me as much as it might bother other people. I frankly don't care though I don't agree with mass production of puppies. I can't remember what she has closer up. I'd have to pull her paperwork out again and see. She came from a kennel in Tenn. that I thought was OK, maybe not perfect mind you but OK and she was what I was looking for (healthy-so I thought, silver, female, likely to have good coat, dew claws removed, docked tail, raised in home). At the time the breeder only had one litter at a time, now I notice that is no longer the case and she seems to be doing quite a bit more breeding. I got a bit of a surprise when John picked her up and discovered a completely different reality from what we were told  Not a breeder I would rush to send people to buy puppies from though I am not in the least bit sorry about Saleen and I would do it all over again probably. I have even been tempted by a parti colored sister so I had to stop checking in on the website haha. Like I said she was what I was looking for minus the little detail of health testing - one of the surprises I got ... opps.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

She looks great, sorry i couldnt be delivered to your doorstep but if so i would have totally helped you out!

I think she looks fantastic though, she pulls off that cut quite well.

I'm already wishing for Dodger to grow back out. No hair to play with makes this groomer bored!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Aidan said:


> She looks great, sorry i couldnt be delivered to your doorstep but if so i would have totally helped you out!
> 
> I think she looks fantastic though, she pulls off that cut quite well.
> 
> I'm already wishing for Dodger to grow back out. No hair to play with makes this groomer bored!


Yeah as much as I HATE this clip for all my client's dogs and I truly hate bracelets/ pom poms whatever you want to call them I am shocked that she looks as good as she does in this. Add to that the fact that OMG it was easy to do them. Normally it's a pain to get them rounded and all four the same length and shape and what not, not for her hair. Crummy as her coat is for scissoring right now (praying to the coat gods for a change but losing hope fast) hers just happened, almost like they shaped themselves, couldn't believe it. 

Bad thing is I was reminded today about my promise to put her in a Conti. trim in Feb. for our Kennel club's annual "dog show" at the nursing home, which is more a meet the breeds kind of thing than anything else. Jazz went last year in a lion trim ... kinda. Saleen wasn't in a cont. back in October when we did meet the breeds at the fair, and I slid by b/c she was still a puppy but people as much as they disaprove of that clip and tell you it is dumb looking for some reason want to see it on a dog in person. Don't know if she'll have enough hair, might have to use Jazz but she won't wear it nearly as well as Beanie. Jazz looks better with hair on her legs, Saleen is a better poodle structure wise. Jazz is an english saddle kind of girl...  of course by the first of Feb which is when the "show" is I may be unable to attend anyway so it might be just as well. It also might also be to cold for me to clip her but naked for no real reason other than a one day thing.


----------

